# You Know What I Love About This Place?



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just thought I'd drop by and say hi!
It's good to see the forum is still plugging along. I miss all my old friends from here and still keep in touch with some.
The forum has grown in a lot of different directions over the years, for sure.

Anyway, hello to all the old Outbackers and welcome to all the new ones!
Safe travels!

Pete (Jolly Mon)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello #4 from #9,

Glad to see you're still around, hope you're doing well.

We sold our truck and outback last fall. This is the first Memorial Day weekend in quite a while we've been home, normally we would be out camping. Life changes, the girls are older and our time is filled with other things. We're kicking around the idea of a small trailer we can pull with my toyota tacoma for weekend trips. something like a Casita or similar.

I also still check in here from time to time too, I enjoy reading what's going on.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys I may be a newbie here but thanks for staying in touch and don't be strangers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great to hear from both of you (#4 and #9).	Those are some sweet membership numbers!!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm guessing Vern was #1. Who is #2?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vern was one and two, the first one is the Admin account and then Vern's personal account was #2.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Just thought I'd drop by and say hi!
> It's good to see the forum is still plugging along. I miss all my old friends from here and still keep in touch with some.
> The forum has grown in a lot of different directions over the years, for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Jolly....so glad to see u r still around. Our lives changed dramically with a teenager and camping is very limited. One more year of HS...then hope to be able to camp more. I was so surprised to see the number of members now...really makes one feel old. Like i said earlier, we have a different camper now....but still hope to check in occasionally. When our computer gets fixed...i will change my info....but for now typing on a nook. Lol


----------

